# Mason's cheapshot at Yao



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It was obvious Yao was just trying to stand up and Mason tried to make something of nothing. For those of you who didn't see it, Yao fell on top of Mason after a nasty block. Because it takes Yao a while to get up from the floor, Mason thought something fishy was going on and flipped Yao over his shoulder. Then he proceded to take a swipe at his head/shoulder. Yao seemed angry but obviously didn't throw any punches.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I was impressed that Mason could even get up with Yao on top of him like that! LOL! I agree it was an ugly seen though. Mason could have been mad at the nasty block or he could have been mad that tired Yao was trying to take a rest on him.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

DAMN, the guy literally threw Yao off of him and Yao didn't even react with atleast a shove back? Yao needs to quit being this super nice guy and earn some respect!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well Juwan came in for Yao and proceded to throw a few slaps around. Howard and Mason were hit with a double technical, I believe.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

where did u get that video i want it \
game video


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I was surprised that Juwan Howard reacted. He usually doesn't give a **** about anything.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I would have liked to see some players back Yao up. But DA just went over to Mason and held him back. And let Yao go, let him get in his face.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its times like these we need sura.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> its times like these we need sura.



Hahaha I would have loved to see him in the game, what a fight that would've been.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Others players back up Yao? Then that would have left room for suspensions and neither teams need that. Especially not the Rockets with T-Mac sidelined for a while. DA was right to try to end the bruha.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

mason is a beast.

juwan pimp slapped rasual butler.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dmase is a cool guy. In an intense game you often lose your tempers due to little things like that, I don't really think it's a cheapshot, it's not like he shoved him or threw a punch or anything. If I was stuck to the ground with someone on top of me I'd consider flipping him over too. But perhaps he was a little overly aggressive, could've hurt a guy like Yao who's 7'6" and could have easily landed on his head.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

zhaizor said:


> where did u get that video i want it \
> game video


u can try this one

http://www.filefactory.com/get/v2.1/f2.php?f=f8afa481bf478737c259104c

or this: http://s52.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2M7NZ1GH93NGZ2MIQOC97REG7B




some more pics


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Dmase is a cool guy. In an intense game you often lose your tempers due to little things like that, I don't really think it's a cheapshot, it's not like he shoved him or threw a punch or anything.


well,if u look at the first pic posted by MRC closely,u will see actually Mason did throw a punch at Yao's head.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

whenever I see Chris Andersen I can't help but to laugh :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> whenever I see Chris Andersen I can't help but to laugh :laugh:


He was acting like he just blocked a big shot but was soon spooked away by Juwan Howard,lol


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This is rare for Mason. As a Sonic fan I can say this guy is the epitome of sportsmanship, and an overall nice guy. Doubt it'll ever happen again.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> whenever I see Chris Andersen I can't help but to laugh :laugh:


I don't know how in the world any girl could like him. But they do. Strange.

Actually, if I was Mason, I would really want a 310 pound guy to get off my back. Really it was a little incident that was blown out of proportion.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I think that is how he learned how to play in college from his coach. I call him skelator.








:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Demiloy I agree...blown way out of proportion. And most of the times it's the other players that blow it out of proportion.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

DA is the type to back up his fellow black man. If Yao was black, DA woulda jumped on Mason. I don't blame Mason for acting the way he did. Despite winning the game, he still plays for the Hornets...That would make ANY player go insane. I would love to see Mason flip Shaq. He wouldn't even think of trying because Shaq fights back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So chrisr87 are you saying Mason isn't happy to be with the Hornets? When one plays for the Hornets they go "insane"?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nobody wants to get traded to the Hornets. Players generally don't like to lose.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

You're right, no one likes to lose but maybe when some of them grow up and gain the mentality of maybe I can go and help this team become a winner, things will change. And they only feel like this because they had a bad season last year. But years before that they were a playoff team and everything was all good. They will become a playoff team again and then I guess some of them will want to jump on their bandwagon. I was just watching how people are ragging on the Knicks after 3 games. 3 games and they're already counted out. :sour:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hornets will never build a real winner w/shinn.


----------



## zhaozhilong (Nov 26, 2002)

An NBA player at 7 foot 6 should either backs himself up or becomes the next Shawn Bradley. Hell even Shawn Bradley backed himself up. 

Not saying that Yao's reaction this time was kinda wuss. But he should not need any of his teammates to help him when an opponent tries to get in his face.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

What made Mason so mad was the cheap shot from behind that Howard hit him with when he got up. Howard is lucky that Mason and Andersen were restrained. Howard took the "shove and hide behind a teammate" approach. Typical soft Howard.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Listen, what is the problem with Yao not fighting? I mean, Robinson certainly wasn't a scrapper, and he is one of the NBA's 50 greatest players.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

fight back, Yao~!


----------

